# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Fairly Large False Water Cobra

## wilomn

Being that she's a double handful, I can't hold her and take her picture at the same time. Had a bit of help today so here she is. She's 11 years old and weighs 10 lbs. She can eat a large male retired breeder rat or a good sized trout.

Fast and alert hardly begin to describe her. FWCs are one of the most intelligent snakes I've ever worked with.

,,,

----------

_AaronP_ (11-01-2009),_blackcrystal22_ (10-30-2009),_Patrick Long_ (10-30-2009),_scutechute_ (10-30-2009),_waltah!_ (10-29-2009),Yodaaz (11-01-2009)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

She is a gorgeous girl!  :Good Job:

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Very Cool FWC Wes, cool to see something different....*WAIT*....*WHO* the hell is wes??

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Hard to capture their agility from a pic. They are impressive!

----------


## mainbutter

These guys keep making their way back onto my species 'wishlist'  :Very Happy:   Great pics, thanks!  I love seeing the big'uns

----------


## rabernet

She's stunning Wes!

----------


## waltah!

That is an amazing snake, Wes. Impressive as Hell one might say. Thanks for posting her up!

----------


## Patrick Long

Magnificent animal my friend, I cannot wait for those years.

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

man, that makes me want a FWC so much more!

----------


## Patrick Long

> man, that makes me want a FWC so much more!


Your girlfriend would NEVER let you have a mans snake!

LOL!!!!

----------

_waltah!_ (10-29-2009)

----------


## joepythons

Wes she is sweet  :Good Job: .

----------


## wilomn

> Your girlfriend would NEVER let you have a mans snake!
> 
> LOL!!!!


LOL.

But SixGun Lewie, why he'd just go out and get him one.

Of course, his girlfriend is not an Amazon....

----------

_Kesslers Kreatures_ (10-29-2009)

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> Your girlfriend would NEVER let you have a mans snake!
> 
> LOL!!!!




At least my girlfriends real  :Smile:

----------


## lolashowme

wow! she is awesome- how old is she? ive always wanted a fw cobra- how has your expreience been? how you ever been bit and what was your reaction if so? j

----------


## Skiploder

Very

Very

Nice..........

----------


## MarkieJ

:Surprised:   That snake is the epitome of the word bad@ss!  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## HypoPita

oh man, definitely do not see enough of those. One of my favorite snakes! Can't wait to own one!  :Very Happy:  Beautiful fwc!

----------


## Patrick Long

> how old is she?j


He says right in the first post.

----------


## Skiploder

> He says right in the first post.


Yes, but how long is that in _snake_ years?

----------


## wilomn

> Yes, but how long is that in _snake_ years?


Long enough that if you asked HER, you'd probably get slapped.

----------


## JLC

Wow!  She's _beautiful_!!

----------


## blackcrystal22

Wow, she's an amazing animal Wes!
I really think I'll have to consider getting one of them sometime, they're beautiful.

Are you doing any breeding of FWCs this year?

----------


## Oxylepy

Animal years is a comparison in life expectancy between animals and humans. Seeing as how snakes can reach 30-40 years you might as well say 2 years per human age.

but really, i don't think it matters... Either you're young, old enough to breed, a breeder, or your retired.

----------


## Skiploder

> Animal years is a comparison in life expectancy between animals and humans. Seeing as how snakes can reach 30-40 years you might as well say 2 years per human age.
> 
> but really, i don't think it matters... Either you're young, old enough to breed, a breeder, or your retired.


...or you don't understand when people are joking.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

That is one amazing looking snake Wes!

----------


## Boanerges

That is definately a beautiful looking snake Wes  :Good Job:

----------


## Oxylepy

> ...or you don't understand when people are joking.


Or playing dumb is a terrible way of joking when there really are people dumb enough to make those comments.

God forbid someone try and actually help people.

----------


## AaronP

Oh Wow Wes,  I had NO clue they got that big!

----------


## Jason Bowden

beauty!

----------

